# Acts 20 - Paul races a ship?



## Eoghan (May 13, 2010)

I was intrigued to learn how Paul let his disciples leave Troas by ship (for Jerusalem) yet walked to Assos and caught up with the ship? Did Paul have access to a horse? 

My ESB map does not have sufficient detail here can you help with a more detailed map?


----------



## Eoghan (May 13, 2010)

*?*

The distance between Troas and Assos looks to be almost the same by sea as by land. There is a slight promentory that a ship would have to go around but nothing huge.
So why did Paul walk (?) to Assos and how did he get there in time to catch the ship he had just waved goodbye to in Troas 

??????


???????????


----------



## toddpedlar (May 13, 2010)

The Greek verb there is once (and only once) used in the NT, and can mean "by land" by contrast to a sea journey. Yes, "by foot" is possible, but the translators are divided on the way to translate that verb. It seems completely reasonable to me that he had a horse, and "by land" is intended.


----------



## Caroline (May 13, 2010)

I don't know much about boats, but my suspicion would be that the sailboats of that day were not always faster than walking. Going by water from one place to another on the coast without a motor is always going to involve trying to get favorable winds, rowing in and out of harbors, stopping to get supplies or load and unload people, etc. The main advantage would have been that you can move a lot of cargo on a boat--not necessarily that you can do so quickly.

Of course, this doesn't preclude the possibility that Paul used a horse. But maybe he didn't. I've been in a car in a traffic jam that has been outpaced by someone on foot. And I would think that there are more potential delays for a sailboat than a car.


----------



## Eoghan (May 13, 2010)

*Am I reading in too much?*

There must have been some risk of missing the boat so why put the disciples on it and then walk to the next port of call?

Was it the collection for Jerusalem that was important and once the boat was sighted Paul made sure the money was on board. He himself was less important and wanted to travel by land possibly, visiting others or talking to them on the way?

---------- Post added at 07:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 AM ----------

Reading the NIV I ask myself if Paul was in Troas when the disciples boarded for Assos or was he already on his way to Assos?

(NIV: he was going there "_*on foot*_")


----------



## louis_jp (May 13, 2010)

Where does it say that Paul and the ship arrived at Assos at the same time? The ESV just says "when he met us at Assos." From that it could be that the ship was docked there for 3 weeks before Paul met them.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 13, 2010)

> 13And we went before to ship, and sailed unto Assos, there intending to take in Paul: for so had he appointed, minding himself to go afoot.
> 
> 14And when he met with us at Assos, we took him in, and came to Mitylene.


I, too, am wondering why this passage creates such a curiosity?

It seems to me to be nothing more than a detailed travelogue, that points out that Paul went by land (for some, unstated purpose) while those who took ship were an advance element of Paul's entourage. Earlier in the chapter, we see something similar, vv5-6


> 5These going before tarried for us at Troas.
> 
> 6And we sailed away from Philippi after the days of unleavened bread, and came unto them to Troas in five days; where we abode seven days.


So, twice in the same journey there is an advance party that comes to a city before Paul arrives.

Could it have anything to do with this verse?


> 3And there abode three months. And when the Jews laid wait for him, as he was about to sail into Syria, he purposed to return through Macedonia.


Apparently, there were men lying in wait to do Paul harm, so he changed one set of travel plans. Instead of sailing direct for Asia (?) from Achaia, he went by land through Macedonia.

The advance parties may have been emplaced in order to scout the city for dangers.

(I can't tell you how often it has helped me in interpretation--whether teaching in the OT or NT--to have military experience)


----------

